# Canon M50 spot metering linked to AF point?



## Matt English (Nov 24, 2020)

I have received varied answers on this issue...on the M50 1, is spot metering linked to the AF point, or does it merely stay in the center. Any references for me to confirm this? TY so much!

Matt


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2020)

The Canon mirrorless cameras do not link the exposure meter to the AF point exactly. That can be a source of confusion. Select spot, center weighted or partial metering, and it meters the center spot/area every time.

But, when you use evaluative metering, the metering follows the AF point. Its easy to see, hold the camera still and move the AF point to a darker or lighter area of a scene and watch the exposure change. I don't have a M50, but it should work the same way. 

So the answer is yes and no, it depends on the metering mode and AF point/area selection. As long as you use evaluative metering, the metering will follow the AF point. The other metering modes do not do this.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 17, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The Canon mirrorless cameras do not link the exposure meter to the AF point exactly. That can be a source of confusion. Select spot, center weighted or partial metering, and it meters the center spot/area every time.
> 
> But, when you use evaluative metering, the metering follows the AF point. Its easy to see, hold the camera still and move the AF point to a darker or lighter area of a scene and watch the exposure change. I don't have a M50, but it should work the same way.
> 
> So the answer is yes and no, it depends on the metering mode and AF point/area selection. As long as you use evaluative metering, the metering will follow the AF point. The other metering modes do not do this.


In evaluation meter mode. The M50 does tie the AF poiont to explosure. However. It is not spot metering. It still evaluate the explosure of the whole view of field and heavily weighted on the AF point. It will till the explosure by about 2 to 3 stops.


----------



## vangelismm (Aug 17, 2021)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The Canon mirrorless cameras do not link the exposure meter to the AF point exactly. That can be a source of confusion. Select spot, center weighted or partial metering, and it meters the center spot/area every time.
> 
> But, when you use evaluative metering, the metering follows the AF point. Its easy to see, hold the camera still and move the AF point to a darker or lighter area of a scene and watch the exposure change. I don't have a M50, but it should work the same way.
> 
> So the answer is yes and no, it depends on the metering mode and AF point/area selection. As long as you use evaluative metering, the metering will follow the AF point. The other metering modes do not do this.


Thanks, now i found a way do disable metering linked to AF points.
I will try center weighted.


----------

